# Derelict Fw 190 FINISHED!!!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

This Fw 190 was built from the old Otaki 1/48 scale kit, I wanted to build and paint this model like one of the former Luftwaffe aircraft that was in an aircraft graveyard for an extended period of time and had badly sun bleached faded and peeling paint.
Paints used on this model were Model Master enamels, decals came from my spares box.


























































Agentsmith


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice work!!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Poor thing!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work, well worth the time you put in, and a project mostly about achieving effects different to normal aircraft-building. Did you build the three other battered aircraft in the background specially for this diorama too?


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Cloudminder, Just Plain Al, John, and Cro-Magnon Man!

Cro-Magnon Man,
The other models seen in the background of my pics were built years ago and were made to be used as props in some of my airfield style pics. They will be seen again at some point in the future but what model they will be posed with in the pics is impossible to know at this time.

Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

agentsmith said:


> The other models seen in the background of my pics were built years ago and were made to be used as props in some of my airfield style pics.




Years ago? Now that's planning!


----------

